# 19 day old girls - what will they look like? Thin fur, wavy fur, no fur!



## mcdougal7 (Mar 3, 2013)

These are the girls. Can anyone tell me what they might look like as adults? Sorry some of the pics are out of focus. The boys are coming next as soon as I can edit the pics.

girl 1








girl 2








girl 3








girl 4














girl 5








girl 6








girl 7














Will have to post the last 3 girls with the 5 boys.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Ok, so from what I can see, I'm pretty sure all but girl 6 are rexes judging by coat and whiskers. I'm almost positive girl 7 is a dumbo, and some of the others might be too, hard for me to tell. Maybe 1 too?

They are all very beautiful girls! Congratulations!


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Girls1-3:look to be hairless,dumbo
Girls4-5:look dumbo,rex
Girl6:looks dumbo,standard coat
Girl7:it sooo cute,dumbo,rex,albino
They are all so cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

I may not be right with the ears

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdougal7 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks, all. I'm just trying to figure out which ones I will keep. I want all of them!


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Urwelcs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

they are all so cute, and make me want my very own rex


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep, girls #1-3 look like double rexes which means they might end up being totally hairless but they'll probably keep growing hair and losing it in patches. Girl 6 is standard fur, but the other girls look like very nice rexes. They've got some pretty wonderful coats! I'd keep the dumbo rex albino for sure. That girl is just DARLING! The standard black girl (#6) looks like a little lover, though, so I'd keep her too!


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

You have some gorgeous babies there!!! I would have a hard time picking what ones to keep too <3


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

My baby Rex looked like your baby girls 1-3. Everyone thought he was going to b a double Rex (patchwork Rex) but he's just a standard Rex. He didn't get all his fur until he was about 3-4 months old. But once it came in it stayed. So I don't know about your girls 1-3 they might just b Rex's too.....but either way they all r so super cute. Love baby ratties. I want to get another one!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------

